# Our new Wal Mart has Tortoises just for Easter



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 23, 2012)

Got one for our Grandson, I think he will like it. Len


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha cute! You scared me for a second I thought you meant Walmart was actually selling torts...that would have been a disaster


----------



## Jessie (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I automatically thought well I better get an app in so I can make sure they are properly taken care of.
I'm so glad it's not real torts.


----------



## IkeLightner (Feb 23, 2012)

hahahah had me fooled too. I wouldn't put it past wallyworld


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2012)

Actually I think WalMart is far too smart to ever sale live tortoises. Besides there would be major health codes, that would not allow it.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 23, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha cute! You scared me for a second I thought you meant Walmart was actually selling torts...that would have been a disaster



Same here! Scary, I work at walmart lol


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 23, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha cute! You scared me for a second I thought you meant Walmart was actually selling torts...that would have been a disaster



I thought so too!!! after that thread about the living key chains I thought it might be "for real"!!


----------



## pam (Feb 23, 2012)

You had me going lol


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 23, 2012)

They have a kit thing of plastic easter eggs that is garden animal themed, it has the cutest little turtle in it. I might just buy it for fun.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 23, 2012)

That is so adorable!


----------

